# Paragon vs paragon mini



## socalledcomrad (Aug 6, 2019)

Is there a noticable sound difference between the two? I noticed that the schematic is slightly different, but don't have the technical skill to understand how this influences the sound. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## alan441 (Sep 8, 2019)

Seems like the original Paragon board just has the battery clip function and also includes an 18v charge pump. you should just be able to run the paragon mini with an 18v adapter. Can anyone confirm or deny? (Don't try it until we get a second opinion, I don't want you to fry your chips ha)


----------



## Boba7 (Oct 30, 2019)

Hey

So I also have a question about the Paragon mini
It seems there are additional 100k resistors: R16 and R30, both at the same place (parallel to lug2&3 of the gain pot), but that dont appear on any Kot schematics I could find. 
Easy enough to just ignore them, but was there a reason for putting them there? Maybe a better taper for the pot?


----------



## Boba7 (Nov 3, 2019)

So pretty sure R16 and R30 were added to give the gain pot a more rev log curve, which is a good idea I think

Also see you got rid of the double 1uf at the output (it was unnecessary from the start anyways)

From the recent discoveries at the fsb forums it seems R3/R20 is 1k on the low gain side and 100k on the high gain side. No 250k pot used!
And the input cap has been upped to 22n on both sides
And C2/C13 seems to be 50pf low gain and 100pf high gain


----------



## Robert (Nov 3, 2019)

The Paragon Mini took a few cues from the most recent version of the Prince of Tone. 

I'll check out that FSB thread.


----------



## Boba7 (Nov 3, 2019)

Nice, thanks PPCB! 22n at the input seems better, I thought 10n was a bit thin
Good day!


----------

